# Paint for Gotcha Plugs



## Scrapple (Mar 10, 2007)

What is a capable paint for repainting the head of Gotcha plugs. Two that I have tried don't have any durability. The originals may be powder coated. What works?​


----------



## sunburntspike (Oct 4, 2010)

pro-tec powder coat,best durability comes with using either the paint suspending machine and 3 light coats or baking the finish in the oven at 200 deg. for 10 min AFTER the initial application.still chips off just like the factory finish but is the best i've tried.oh,yes,you must take the heads of to do the applications of either method.


----------



## NC KingFisher (Nov 20, 2011)

Sparkly red nail polish. Cheap and effective.


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

Nail polish works fine as does tapeing body and spray paint.


----------



## lilpierrat (May 21, 2011)

Tape off the body and spray paint the head then cover the whole thing in clear enamel. Lasts longer than the factory finish.


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

If you use a lacquer nail polish[Sally Hansen makes one] you can eliminate the taping. A couple coats and the fish will never know the difference twixt it and a wally world plug.


----------



## HStew (Jan 8, 2009)

For all white just dunk the head into some white enamel high gloss. Dot on the eyes with fingernail paint (comes with a brush).


----------

